# DIN 477 / BS341



## ltsai (6 Nov 2012)

Hi,

Is BS341 the same as DIN 477? I'm thinking of buying the TMC V2 CO2 regulator but our tanks are using BS341 threads.

Thanks!


----------



## geoffbark (6 Nov 2012)

They are close enough 

BS341 has a thread of 21.844mm

DIN 477 a thread of 21.80mm


----------



## RoughIt (6 Nov 2012)

Just found this info at http://www.teamonslaught.fsnet.co.uk/co2_info.htm

Throughout the world, carbon dioxide cylinder valves have a special thread. In Europe, Africa and much of Australasia, the thread conforms to British Standard 341 Part 1 (.860 in x 1/14 in W) or the direct European equivalent (DIN 477, SN 219505, etc). These threads are in effect interchangeable.

British  BS341  No. 8      European  DIN 477  No. 6   and    SN 219505  Type 7     
                French     NF E 29-650 Type C     Australian   AS2473 Type 30

America CGA 320 and Japanese JIS B 8246 CO2 threads are different and are not compatible with each other nor with British/European CO2 threads).

Hope that helps.

Doug.


----------



## ltsai (6 Nov 2012)

Great. Thanks!

Was thinking of purchasing the TMC V2 regulator over the UP Aqua A-165.


----------



## wazuck (6 Nov 2012)

I would personally say go for the up aqua. The TMC won't work with an up atomizer if you want to go that route In the future. I own a cga TMC pro reg and still havnt managed to fill the bottle as most paintball sites use air now. I have had to use an adaptor and 88g disposable cylinders at great cost. It probably cost about as much as an 88g to fill the 567g if somewhere would do it. If you use a din477 or close reg then using an FE would be cheap. Make sure that TMC is the right one if you get one as they do two different sized threads.


----------



## ltsai (6 Nov 2012)

I thought the TMC working pressure can be adjusted? Found an existing thread:
viewtopic.php?f=37&t=23252&start=10#p238753



> All i done was use a pipe spanner on the big nut on the front , it did take a bit of strengh to turn it but once the tightness was broke it can be done by hand,



Currently using a co2 tank and not a FE, with a glass diffuser. Still debating whether sticking the tube into my HOB intake is more efficient than the diffuser.


----------



## geoffbark (8 Nov 2012)

Did you read the link?

I am an owner of two TMC pro V2's and cannot recommend them. 

They are cheap and limitless. The pressure on one of mine is set at 2 bar and the other at 1 bar. The needle valves have two turns. 

I have modded mine. I have swapped the needle valves for hoke micro's with 12 turns and I have swapped the cga stems for din. 

Your best bet is a custom build.


----------



## ltsai (9 Nov 2012)

> The needle valves have two turns.



Good to know about this flaw. 



> I have swapped the needle valves for hoke micro's with 12 turns



You have a link for this needle valve? How's it working for you? 

What about JBL m001? Better or worst?


----------



## geoffbark (11 Nov 2012)

The link to the Hoke site and the valves i use.

http://catalog.hoke.com/viewitems/meter ... 600-series?

I like any valve that has 8 turns or more so here are some more options 

http://www.swagelok.com/products/valves ... alves.aspx

http://www.idealvalve.com/


----------



## geoffbark (11 Nov 2012)

Not too sure about the JBL m001, never used one, the first thing that starts alarm bells ringing is that it is for disposable bottles so an adapter would be needed for din477 conections. Maybe someone that owns one can shed some light on how many turns the needle valve has, and weather the output pressure is adjustable.


----------



## ltsai (11 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the links. I did consider swagelok before but all these metering valves seems very pricy. Dilemma!


----------



## wazuck (11 Nov 2012)

Try Parker metering valves? I got two for cheap a while back.


----------



## geoffbark (11 Nov 2012)

Unfortunately they are all pricy. But well worth it. 

It's like most things buy sh#t buy twice. 

You could browse eBay. They do come up from time to time.


----------



## ltsai (12 Nov 2012)

What should I look out for on the thread type if I were to replace the the default needle valve on UP-AQUA?


----------



## wazuck (12 Nov 2012)

I'd say either 1/8 NPT (most likely) or BSPT. Maybe up aqua can answer that?


----------



## ltsai (12 Nov 2012)

It looks like I will be getting the UP-AQUA since I can't afford to build my own and my lack the experience. 

Will check again if I need to change the needle valve. 

Are inline needle valves 1/4 for airline tubes for both sides?


----------



## geoffbark (13 Nov 2012)

Go for the A-165 adjustable reg then you can up grade your needle valve at a later date!


----------



## ltsai (13 Nov 2012)

Yup, that's what I am intending to do.


----------



## ltsai (17 Nov 2012)

Just ordered it from ebay. 

Now currently running x2 2L DIY co2 until the replacement comes in. My old regulator is leaking after water seepage. The brass check valve did not prevent the water from flowing into the regulator.


----------



## keepoffthegrass (25 Nov 2012)

Im a bit stumped with this .
Does anybody have a link for an adaptor that i can use. 
I have previously ben using the disposable bottles from toolstation but i have just got a 2KG FE and the thread is different. I have looked everywhere but im not too sure what i need.
Thanks


----------

